# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Hydrogen Peroxide Inhalation Therapy - At-Home Treatment For Any Virus, Including Coronavirus

## JoshLowry

Buy: Food Grade 3% Hydrogen Peroxide - Some store bought HP has stabilizers in it

https://www.amazon.com/H2o2-Hydrogen...ef_=ast_sto_dp





> The following is from Thomas Levy, M.D, J.D., a board certified cardiologist and a prolific medical writer of 13 books and a international speaker.  Thomas is a good friend of mine and I trust him.  Dr. Frank Shallenberger is also an internationally well known doctor whom I trust as well.  Although I have not personally tested this, I will recommend to you just in case you need it.  This method makes scientific sense and is safe, most definitely worth trying, especially now at this global covid-19 crisis.


*An At-Home Treatment For Any Virus, Including Coronavirus
*
Originally Conceptualized, circa 1990, by Charles Farr, MD
Subsequently Researched and Prescribed by Frank Shallenberger, MD

_Current Protocol Created by Thomas Levy, MD, JD_

Although COVID-19, aka coronavirus, is deadly in some select cases, and it can spread rapidly, there is a simple, very inexpensive, and highly effective treatment that can treat and rapidly resolve coronavirus and virtually any other respiratory virus. While different individuals can be expected to have variable degrees of positive response, this intervention can be anticipated to eliminate eventual fatal disease outcomes in all but the most advanced cases.

As I hope you will eventually experience, the treatment works for all acute viral infections, and especially well for flu viruses of any variety. In fact, although we are constantly conditioned to not believe in anything “too good to be true,” you will never have to worry about getting a cold or the flu again because you can cure it on your own.

The key ingredient in this treatment is common household 3% hydrogen peroxide, and this is the same substance that can be purchased in a 32-ounce plastic bottle at Walmart, for 88 cents, or at Walgreens for under a $1.00. Perhaps you have never heard of hydrogen peroxide therapy, but since the treatment was first championed by Dr. Charles Farr in about 1990, thousands of doctors have used this therapy for decades to conquer infections in many thousands of patients throughout the world.


*How and Why Hydrogen Peroxide Works*

Because hydrogen peroxide consists of a water molecule (H2O) with an extra oxygen atom (H2O2), it is this extra oxygen atom that makes it so deadly for viruses. In order to comprehend why H2O2 therapy works so well, you must first understand that viral infections are eradicated from the body not by killing the virus itself, but rather by killing the cells that produce them.

Technically, viruses are not alive, and so it is not possible to kill them. But some agents can physically break down the viral structure and render them inactive. Viruses are actually pieces of genetic code that, in and of themselves, can neither survive nor reproduce. Therefore, in order to replicate, viruses need to infect cells, which means that in the interior of cell, a virus uses the cell’s own DNA and RNA in order to effectively reproduce. Essentially, therefore, the virus controls an infected cell and uses the cell to manufacture new viruses. Then, the new virus can exit the cell and proceed to infect other cells. As a result, the way to control any viral infection is not to kill the virus; rather, the infected cells that have been turned into viral factories must be killed. This is the role of the extra oxygen atom in hydrogen peroxide.

Under normal circumstances with a healthy immune system, one’s immune cells produce their own hydrogen peroxide to kill the infected cells that propagate viruses. When one’s immune cells are overwhelmed, such as the case with COVID-19, hydrogen peroxide therapy merely assists the immune cells in doing the job for which they were originally created.


*One Disadvantage of Dr. Farr’s Original H2O2 Therapy
*
From a patient and consumer perspective, the single main drawback to Dr. Farr’s original therapy is/was that it is primarily an intravenous (IV) therapy. Under most circumstances, this means that you must either administer the IV needle yourself or depend upon another person to assist you. Unfortunately, this is beyond the logistical (and perhaps financial) capacity of most people, and it may be one reason why the original hydrogen peroxide therapy is not more widespread. Nevertheless, it should be realized that the proper intravenous application of hydrogen peroxide exerts a powerful anti-viral and general anti-pathogen effect.


*Dr. Shallenberger’s Ingenious Use of a Nebulizer
*
The great news is that there is a safe and simple way to avoid doctors and IV needles. This method developed by Dr. Frank Shallenberger is almost as effective as IV, can be performed at home, and is much less costly than IV.

The treatment is known as nebulized hydrogen peroxide, and Dr. Shallenberger began using the technique some years ago when he had a patient who was taking asthma medication that her doctor had been administering in a nebulizer. For those who are unfamiliar, a nebulizer is a device that is able to convert a liquid into tiny, microscopic bubbles. As a result, these extremely small bubbles, which appear as smoke escaping from the nebulizer, can be inhaled into the deepest regions of the lungs without any discomfort or irritation. Such a device has long been utilized for asthmatics to get medication to open their lungs, but Shallenberger further noticed that nebulizers have a systemic effect, which is delivery far beyond the lungs only. According to one of Dr. Shallenberger’s patients, the inhalation of her prescribed drug in the nebulizer was “unbelievably strong,” and “affected her entire body.”
*

What Was Taking Place
*
It turns out that the tiny bubbles were not only providing medication to the patient’s lungs, but the drug was being delivered to her entire body through her lungs. Based on Dr. Farr’s prior research, Shallenberger reasoned that perhaps H2O2 could be delivered to the entire body with a nebulizer.

Dr. Shallenberger tried the nebulizer delivery system on himself, and he was delighted to discover that the treatment was extremely easy to administer, very comfortable like breathing extremely pure air, and the treatment was in no way irritating. Shallenberger’s first actually ill test subject was his wife who had developed the initial symptoms of flu. She immediately began 10-minute treatments every waking hour, and within 72 hours, (three days), the flu was fully cured. Shallenberger was predictably amazed in that even IV hydrogen peroxide cannot resolve flu in much less time.

Since Mrs. Shallenberger’s rapid recovery, Dr. Shallenberger has treated hundreds of cases of colds, flus, sinusitis, and bronchitis all with the same results. Indeed, Shallenberger has discovered that nebulizer treatments actually have an advantage over the IV therapy. Not only is the hydrogen peroxide disseminated into the entire body through the lungs, it is also going directly to the areas of the body that are most affected by viruses: the sinuses, throat, bronchial tract, and lungs. This is especially important since colds and flu viruses replicate to very high titers in these areas, serving to supply a continuous feed of virus to the rest of the body. Effective hydrogen peroxide nebulization quite literally, “chops the head off of the snake,” and the virus present elsewhere in the body can then readily be mopped up when the new virus influx has been terminated.

It should be kept in mind that hydrogen peroxide kills all pathogens very readily upon contact in an open wound. It should, therefore, be understandable why putting a fine mist of hydrogen peroxide in all the areas of maximal viral replication promptly puts the body on a pathway to rapid healing.

Dr. Levy’s Simple, Inexpensive, and Extremely Effective H2O2 Protocol


*Early Onset and Treatment of Virus
*
Regular off-the shelf 3% hydrogen peroxide can be utilized. Preparations of greater pharmacological purity can be obtained if desired.
*For most adults, the 3% concentration can be utilized in the nebulization chamber undiluted.* This optimizes the degree and rapidity of anti-viral and anti-pathogen effect.

When a runny nose or slightly sore throat is already present, it is recommended that 10-to 15-minute nebulization sessions be undertaken roughly four times daily or until a symptomatic relief is realized. Many individuals report significant improvement only a few hours after the first one or two treatments. But it would be advisable to persist in these treatments several times daily for at least 24 to 48 hours after you feel everything is completely normal in your sinuses, nose, and throat.

*For some, the 3% concentration results in too much stinging/burning in the nose. Such individuals can dilute with distilled water* until they find their highest tolerable concentration. Nearly everybody can tolerate a 50/50 combination of the 3% hydrogen peroxide and water. However, still lower concentrations can be utilized with clearly beneficial effect.


*Prevention/Maintenance
*
As it is a completely non-toxic therapy, nebulization can be administered as often as desired. If done on a daily basis at least once, a very positive impact on bowel and gut function will often be realized as killing the chronic pathogen colonization present in most noses and throats stops the 24/7 swallowing of these pathogens and their associated toxins.

If daily prevention is not a practical option, the effectiveness of this treatment is optimized when somebody sneezes in your face or you finally get off of the plane after a trans-Atlantic flight. Don’t wait for initial symptoms. Just nebulize at your first opportunity.

*Final Note: This fact and protocol sheet does not contain a copyright, and a patent has not been applied for. Therefore, I encourage the reader to disseminate the contents far and wide to as many people as possible. Because you now have a simple, inexpensive, and effective way to conquer virtually all viral infections,* *you do not have to live in fear of COVID-19 or any other pandemic.*

Yours in good health,

Thomas E. Levy, MD, JD

www.PeakEnergy.com

March 18, 2020

http://www.drwlc.com/blog/2020/03/21...-19-infection/



*Update 1:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3FNABS8WIA




Came across another method. Just *a simple misting spray bottle* appears effective for HP inhalation therapy.

*Dr. Sullivan has been inhaling 3% Hydrogen Peroxide for over five years* and he has had no side effects - besides no flu or cold.

*You do not want to inhale in greater concentrations than 3%.  Food grade HP is anywhere from 12%-35%.  If you dilute, use distilled water, not tap water.*

Many users anecdotal 1+ year long case reports in comment section here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAHhe7hJ0Ug



*Update 2:
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldZn1BQz0k







> "*Hydrogen peroxide is a better anti-microbial agent than anti-biotics* when trying to penetrate a biofilm."


Microbial Biofilms in Pulmonary and Critical Care Diseases

*Treatment of biofilm infections is hampered by the limited antimicrobial activity of current antibacterial and antifungal drugs.* The quest for effective antibiofilm therapies has already led to the discovery of novel materials and drugs with promising in vitro and in vivo activity, but considerable work remains until these discoveries enter the clinic.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5059503/





> "Plus, the great thing about *hydrogen peroxide is it breaks down into water and oxygen.*  *Oxygen is a tremendous medicinal agent*."



CLINICAL MANAGEMENT OF PATIENTS WITH COVID-19

*Oxygen therapy is the major treatment intervention* for patients with severe COVID-19. All countries should work to optimize the availability of pulse oximeters and medical oxygen systems.

https://www.who.int/docs/default-sou...rsn=6768306d_2




Buy: Food Grade 3% Hydrogen Peroxide - Some store bought HP has stabilizers in it

https://www.amazon.com/H2o2-Hydrogen...ef_=ast_sto_dp

----------


## JoshLowry

I ordered an ultrasonic nebulizer. It doesn't use a heating element which would likely be made out of aluminum.

I don't know how much time we might have if/when any hospitals are overwhelmed.   It appears to be sound science based on supporting data I've found.

"To which one might add, the truth in time is worth many times more than the truth too late."

Scroll to bottom third of this page to understand how vitamin c creates hydrogen peroxide in your body:
https://coremedscience.com/blogs/wel...he-common-cold

(It's a Nebolution)

----------


## Working Poor

I thought that only food grade peroxide could be used. My sister has chronic asthma and has several nebulizers. 
Edit"I have told her about this method and to start out with a 50/50 dilution of 3%peroxide and distilled water. I don't know if she will try it."

----------


## JoshLowry

> I thought that only food grade peroxide could be used. My sister has chronic asthma and has several nebulizers. I have started her on this method with a 50/50 dilution of 3%peroxide and distilled water.


Using food grade from distilled water sounds ideal. 

Didn't know they made food grade, thanks!

[Edit:] *Food grade* is anywhere from *3% to 35%* Hydrogen Peroxide.  You want to *dilute with distilled water if >3%

*Link to 3% Food grade:

https://www.amazon.com/H2o2-Hydrogen...ef_=ast_sto_dp

----------


## Working Poor

> Using food grade from distilled water sounds ideal.  
> 
> Didn't know they made food grade, thanks!


I use it everywhere for cleaning, air freshening, soil testing,  and bathing I really can tell a difference when I bathe with it. It is a very refreshing smell to me like really clean air should smell.   Plants love it too. 

I use it for in case I contact aspartame I take a bath with it and it relieves my chest pain really fast. I could write a book on all the unexpected ways aspartame has hurt me and how it got into my system. A H2O2 bath has helped me so much with the problem.

----------


## ghengis86

Im not debating whether this works or not. 
But theres a load of horse$hit in that explanation of the theory and extra oxygen molecule and your body producing hydrogen peroxide to kill viruses. 

If it works, or works for you, great.  Im all for alternative medicines that provide people a benefit, that are low cost, non-big-pharma/medical-industrial complex.  But the explanation (or lack thereof) of the science behind it would lead most degreed chemists/biologists to dismiss it without fully considering.  And thats one of my gripes in general with alternative medicine and the lazy explanations or over simplifications. 

Again, just ranting.  Hope it helps and provides relief!

----------


## JoshLowry

> I’m not debating whether this works or not. 
> But there’s a load of horse$hit in that explanation of the theory and “extra oxygen” molecule and your body producing hydrogen peroxide to kill viruses.


These are degreed medical doctors who have come up with this theory.  

Are you degreed in this field?  I am not. However, I am encouraging everyone to look at it without dismissing it offhand. 

Also, this article is tailored to those "at home"




> Ascorbic acid is an essential nutrient commonly regarded as an antioxidant. In this study, we showed thatascorbate at pharmacologic concentrations was a prooxidant, generating hydrogen-peroxide-dependent cytotoxicity toward avariety of virus in vitro and in vivo. Our in vitro studies show the antiviral effect of ascorbic acid appeared to be dose-dependentand 20mM ascorbic acid can totally block viral replication in vitro.


https://journal.chestnet.org/article...706-6/fulltext

It appears mice produce hydrogen peroxide dependent cytotoxicity by using vitamin c in their system.  Digging for more...

Plus you have doctors who are recommending it based on their case reports.

Will let you know if I run into any success with it.

----------


## JoshLowry

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3798917/

CTRL + F  through the references here.  Looks like a lot of data about hydrogen peroxide being able to be produced by our bodies.

----------


## JoshLowry

And from my second post in this thread:




> Vitamin C in these “macro molar” concentrations (which can only be achieved with IV vitamin C administration) has a direct cytotoxic effect on tumor cells. This high dose induces high levels of hydrogen peroxide in the extracellular space but not in whole blood.
> For example, in a study using cancer cell cultures exposed to high “macro molar” concentrations of vitamin C (1-10 mM), the authors noted that both _extracellular and intracellular H2O2 increased dramatically. (Source 33)_ 
> _This is not limited to cells in a laboratory. When rats were given the equivalent doses of IV vitamin C in humans, their levels of hydrogen peroxide did indeed spike, but only between cells — or in the so called “extracellular” space._ 
> *In addition to generating hydrogen peroxide in the extracellular space, the vitamin C content administered through IV also induced the production of vitamin C radical Asc (•). This is a pro-oxidant “free radical” that forms when vitamin C readily donates electrons to the iron (Fe3+) present in extracellular proteins that contain it. 
> *_Once reduced, iron donates its electron to oxygen, thus creating superoxide, which quickly combines with hydrogen to form hydrogen peroxide, thus explaining how H2O2 levels spike. Cancer cells are more susceptible to damage from hydrogen peroxide because they lack the enzyme “catalase” which renders H202 harmless by turning it into water, H20. (Source 34)_


Check out source 34.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1885574/

----------


## ghengis86

> And from my second post in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Check out source 34.
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1885574/


Yes, thank you. I will.

----------


## ghengis86

> These are degreed medical doctors who have come up with this theory.  
> 
> Are you degreed in this field?  I am not. However, I am encouraging everyone to look at it without dismissing it offhand. 
> 
> Also, this article is tailored to those "at home"
> 
> 
> 
> https://journal.chestnet.org/article...706-6/fulltext
> ...


Chemistry/Biochemistry yes. 

Again, I am not doubting its success or not. I think its great if it does. Just the junk description and unexplained theory.

----------


## JoshLowry

Found some hydrogen peroxide today.  On the back of the label it talks about using HP as an oral debriding agent.  Using hydrogen peroxide is safe.




> *Oral debriding agent:* adults, children over 2 years of age:
> *mix with an equal amount of water
> *swish around in the mouth over the affected area for at least 1 minute, then spit out
> *use up to 4 times daily after meals and at bedtime
> *children under 12 years of age should be supervised in the use
> *children under 2 years of age: consult a dentist,doctor


https://www.google.com/search?q=hydrogen+peroxide+oral

This is going to create blowback for big pharma in certain ways since they stoked hysteria and didn't quell panic.

People are becoming more educated and independent.

----------


## dannno

> I use it everywhere for cleaning, air freshening, soil testing,  and bathing I really can tell a difference when I bathe with it. It is a very refreshing smell to me like really clean air should smell.   Plants love it too. 
> 
> I use it for in case I contact aspartame I take a bath with it and it relieves my chest pain really fast. I could write a book on all the unexpected ways aspartame has hurt me and how it got into my system. A H2O2 bath has helped me so much with the problem.


How much do you add to your bath? You don't need the food grade for that do you?

----------


## dannno

Hey Josh, I have one of those ultrasonic essential oil diffusers.. seems like that might work as well if you clean out the basin of all the essential oils really well? I don't think you want to ingest essential oils into your lungs in large quantities, it was theorized that some vaporizer eliquids were using essential oils during that vaping pandemic and that was the cause of some of the lung issues. But then again that was vaporizing and this is nebulizing, I would still clean mine out pretty well tho..

----------


## JoshLowry

> Hey Josh, I have one of those ultrasonic essential oil diffusers.. seems like that might work as well if you clean out the basin of all the essential oils really well? I don't think you want to ingest essential oils into your lungs in large quantities, it was theorized that some vaporizer eliquids were using essential oils during that vaping pandemic and that was the cause of some of the lung issues. But then again that was vaporizing and this is nebulizing, I would still clean mine out pretty well tho..


If you have no other nebulizer options, have a severe infection case, and hospitals are overwhelmed - I'd say take your chances as you see fit.    

You can also gargle with HP which will kill off a lot of the virus in your mouth/espohagus.

----------


## JoshLowry

> Hey Josh, I have one of those ultrasonic essential oil diffusers.. seems like that might work as well if you clean out the basin of all the essential oils really well? I don't think you want to ingest essential oils into your lungs in large quantities, it was theorized that some vaporizer eliquids were using essential oils during that vaping pandemic and that was the cause of some of the lung issues. But then again that was vaporizing and this is nebulizing, I would still clean mine out pretty well tho..


Came across another method.  Just a simple misting spray bottle he used for 3% HP inhalation therapy.

Dr. Sullivan has been inhaling HP for over five years and has had no side effects - besides no flu or cold.

He doesn't recommend food grade HP - I believe because it is in higher concentrations than your normal 3%

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3FNABS8WIA

----------


## CaptainAmerica

DO NOT DO THIS. It is a peroxide....the oxidization that it causes, will effect cells, it damages cellular structure by stripping electrons

----------


## JoshLowry

> It is a peroxide....the oxidization that it causes, will effect cells, it damages cellular structure by stripping electrons


That's exactly what the posted article written by a board certified cardiologist says.




> Technically, viruses are not alive, and so it is not possible to kill them. But some agents can physically break down the viral structure and render them inactive. Viruses are actually pieces of genetic code that, in and of themselves, can neither survive nor reproduce. Therefore, in order to replicate, *viruses need to infect cells, which means that in the interior of cell, a virus uses the cell’s own DNA and RNA in order to effectively reproduce. Essentially, therefore, the virus controls an infected cell* and uses the cell to manufacture new viruses. Then, the new virus can exit the cell and proceed to infect other cells. As a result, the way to control any viral infection is not to kill the virus; rather, the infected cells that have been turned into viral factories must be killed. This is the role of the extra oxygen atom in hydrogen peroxide.
> 
> *Under normal circumstances with a healthy immune system, one’s immune cells produce their own hydrogen peroxide to kill the infected cells that propagate viruses. When one’s immune cells are overwhelmed, such as the case with COVID-19, hydrogen peroxide therapy merely assists the immune cells in doing the job for which they were originally created.*


From the label of the hydrogen peroxide bottle, it's uses include oral intake of a varying amount.  Your mouth does not melt off.

*Oral debriding agent: adults, children over 2 years of age:
*mix with an equal amount of water
*swish around in the mouth over the affected area for at least 1 minute, then spit out
*use up to 4 times daily after meals and at bedtime
*children under 12 years of age should be supervised in the use
*children under 2 years of age: consult a dentist,doctor*

----------


## CaptainAmerica

> That's exactly what the posted article written by a board certified cardiologist says.
> 
> 
> 
> From the label of the hydrogen peroxide bottle, it's uses include oral intake of a varying amount.  Your mouth does not melt off.
> 
> *Oral debriding agent: adults, children over 2 years of age:
> *mix with an equal amount of water
> *swish around in the mouth over the affected area for at least 1 minute, then spit out
> ...


Right, but this is not necessary. If you are going to heal you will heal from covid19, your chances would be better just let it ride out doing the right things when sick and vitamins. Having peroxides in your digestive track is extreme measure. i know someone who gargles with HP and is fine, its just not good for your cellular structure

----------


## JoshLowry

> Right, but this is not necessary. If you are going to heal you will heal from covid19, your chances would be better just let it ride out doing the right things when sick and vitamins. Having peroxides in your digestive track is extreme measure. i know someone who gargles with HP and is fine, its just not good for your cellular structure


This is not about ingesting into your digestive tract.  You are obfuscating.

People who get the flu/coronavirus succumb to deathly ill pneumonia. Inhaled hydrogen peroxide is going directly to the areas of the body that are most affected by viruses/bacteria: the sinuses, throat, bronchial tract, and lungs.

This fights SARI where it is found. Severe acute *respiratory infection*.  Hence the whole inhalation word.


Hydrogen peroxide as a potent bacteriostatic antibiotic: implications for host defense.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7635356

----------


## JoshLowry

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldZn1BQz0k









> "*Hydrogen peroxide is a better anti-microbial agent than anti-biotics* when trying to penetrate a biofilm."


Microbial Biofilms in Pulmonary and Critical Care Diseases

Treatment of biofilm infections is hampered by the limited antimicrobial activity of current antibacterial and antifungal drugs. The quest for effective antibiofilm therapies has already led to the discovery of novel materials and drugs with promising in vitro and in vivo activity, but considerable work remains until these discoveries enter the clinic.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5059503/





> "Plus, the great thing about *hydrogen peroxide is it breaks down into water and oxygen.* *Oxygen is a tremendous medicinal agent*."



CLINICAL MANAGEMENT OF PATIENTS WITH COVID-19

Oxygen therapy is the major treatment intervention for patients with severe COVID-19. All countries should work to optimize the availability of pulse oximeters and medical oxygen systems.

https://www.who.int/docs/default-sou...rsn=6768306d_2

----------


## JoshLowry

And here is the token condescending "debunking" video that has 3k likes.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOBwg3_m_2k

He debunks *ingesting Hydrogen Peroxide having beneficial effects by drinking it.* 

 He specifically *avoids debunking the inhalation of HP* as he arrogantly ridicules the improper uptake.

----------


## Working Poor

> But the explanation (or lack thereof) of the science behind it would lead most degreed chemists/biologists to dismiss it without fully considering. And thats one of my gripes in general with alternative medicine and the lazy explanations or over simplifications.


Hydrogen peroxide is a chemical compound with the formula H 2 O 2. In its pure form, it is a very pale blue, clear liquid, slightly more viscous than water. Hydrogen peroxide is the simplest peroxide (a compound with an oxygen-oxygen single bond). It is used as an oxidizer, bleaching agent, and antiseptic. https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-hydrogen-peroxide.htm

Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is a well-documented component of living cells. It plays important roles in host defense and oxidative biosynthetic reactions. 
https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...rogen-peroxide

 I think most chemist would know this.

A healthy body can make it's own H2O2. If you are eating right your body can make enough H2O2 to kill any invader. I have inhaled it a few times when my nose was stuffy and probably a little got into my lungs with no ill effects but breathing easier. I love spraying it in the air to make it smell really clean. I clean my fruits and veggies with it and spray my dish sponge with it and I spay it on my counter tops and in the bathrooms. Baking soda makes it fizz more. I prefer to use food grade and mix it with distilled water to the 3% solution. I buy the 35% solution. I can tell the difference in the bath if I use food grade over drug store. When I use it for  bathing I pour 8 ozs in my tub of 3% or an 1 oz of 35%. I try to always have some on hand just for that. I save my store brought bottles and just mix it up in that.  places that I buy it from run out from time to time so I have to buy it(non food grade) at the store sometimes. But when I need it I will take what ever I can get.

----------


## shakey1

> Came across another method.  Just a simple misting spray bottle he used for 3% HP inhalation therapy.
> 
> Dr. Sullivan has been inhaling HP for over five years and has had no side effects - besides no flu or cold.
> 
> He doesn't recommend food grade - I believe because it is 12% HP
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3FNABS8WIA



Very inarresting indeed. I wonder if it would help with allergies?

Good thread... keep us updated.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

Interesting, hopefully there would be some controlled study on side effects besides this Dr's opinion.

----------


## shakey1

///

----------


## shakey1

... any updates or personal experience with this therapy?

----------


## JoshLowry

> ... any updates or personal experience with this therapy?


I've been nebulizing ~ 1/2 tablespoon a day with 3% food grade for a week.  Still able to post on internet, no apparent side effects.

I had used non-food grade for about 2 or 3 days while I was waiting on food grade.    Food grade doesn't have stabilizers in it and appears more pleasant.

----------


## shakey1

> I've been nebulizing ~ 1/2 tablespoon a day with 3% food grade for a week.  Still able to post on internet, no apparent side effects.
> 
> I had used non-food grade for about 2 or 3 days while I was waiting on food grade.    Food grade doesn't have stabilizers in it and appears more pleasant.


Good to hear... thx!

----------


## Michael Landon

> Came across another method.  Just a simple misting spray bottle he used for 3% HP inhalation therapy.
> 
> Dr. Sullivan has been inhaling HP for over five years and has had no side effects - besides no flu or cold.
> 
> He doesn't recommend food grade HP - I believe because it is in higher concentrations than your normal 3%
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3FNABS8WIA


He mentions buying the HP in the brown bottle, but the bottles I have have the stabilizers in it, are they safe to use?

- ML

----------


## JoshLowry

> He mentions buying the HP in the brown bottle, but the bottles I have have the stabilizers in it, are they safe to use?
> 
> - ML


I'd recommend you buy the food grade.  Dont know about the stabilizers.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

I'm not sure I'm desperate enough to take it internally, but I regularly wash my mouth out with it, gargle when I start getting a sore throat infection, use it in my ears (let a cap sit in your ears for a minute with tilted head), or use soaked tissue stuffed up the nostrils.

It's good stuff.  It will knock the bacteria that causes tooth decay out, help your gums, knock out colds starting in the throat, disinfect the nostrils, and clean your ears out (peroxide is also sold for ear wax), besides being good on cuts.

It's getting hard to find in the stores, but I was happy to see it went after the alcohol - I use it more then alcohol, and can always try distilling alcohol or buying everclear or something.

----------


## JoshLowry

> I'm not sure I'm desperate enough to take it internally, but I regular wash my mouth out with it, gargle when I start getting a sore throat infection, use it in my ears (let a cap sit in your ears for a minute with tilted head), or use soaked tissue stuffed up the nostrils.
> 
> It's good stuff.  It will knock the bacteria that causes tooth decay out, help your gums, knock out colds starting in the throat, disinfect the nostrils, and clean your ears out (peroxide is also sold for ear wax), besides being good on cuts.
> 
> It's getting hard to find in the stores, but I was happy to see it went after the alcohol - I use it more then alcohol, and can always try distilling alcohol or buying everclear or something.


Yea, nebulizing is probably unnecessary unless hospitals beds ended up overwhelmed.  That's what it looked like a month ago in Italy with them turning people away.

Been brushing my teeth with 1.5% - I like it.

----------


## SpiritOf1776_J4

> Yea, nebulizing is probably unnecessary unless hospitals beds ended up overwhelmed.  That's what it looked like a month ago in Italy with them turning people away.
> 
> Been brushing my teeth with 1.5% - I like it.


There's been some research on vaping and propylene glycol I thought might be useful.  It is supposed to have also been researched for disinfecting air after wwii, and is also used in fog machines.    The chinese were disinfecting their air space with some type of smoke machine, and this line of research might be that same one.   

I'm probably going to look into getting a vaporizer and a fog machine after I get my uv-c germicidal light set up right.  Might work for disinfecting an area.

----------


## JoshLowry

> The chinese were disinfecting their air space with some type of smoke machine, and this line of research might be that same one.


They were using hydrogen peroxide in a number of articles I came across.

----------


## dannno

MSN had an article on their site, now it leads to a page does not exist. 

The cached version is still up, so I'll post it here before that is gone too.

I think they deleted it because Trump supporters were sending it to people making fun of Trump over the disinfectant thing and it hurt their feelings.


Here is the MSN link

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/med...on/ar-BB12qktc

Here is the cache link

https://webcache.googleusercontent.c...&ct=clnk&gl=us





> Hydrogen Peroxide A Potential Treatment For Coronavirus Infection?
> Darwin Malicdem 4/10/2020
> 
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) appears to be another potential treatment for COVID-19. Health experts said the compound could help prevent virus from spreading across the body and from causing damage. 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen peroxide can be found both in stores and the human body. The immune system uses the compound to boost the natural functions of cells and prevent viral infection, Live Trading News reported Thursday.
> 
> ...

----------


## donnay

Hmm...Manuka Honey contains hydrogen peroxide so it would be good to have this honey handy and take a spoonful if you are feeling sick.




> *What Is Manuka Honey?*
> This particular honey comes all the way from New Zealand and Australia. It’s made from the pollen of the Manuka tree.
> 
> Now, you may have heard of tea tree oil – this is actually the oil from the Manuka tree and is both antibacterial and antifungal.
> 
> So you can start to understand why the honey from this tree is so healing.
> 
> But what makes it so potent?
> 
> ...


https://healinggourmet.com/manuka-honey-benefits/

----------


## Gingermancan

Hydrogen peroxide nebulizing is safe

----------


## Gingermancan

*Hydrogen Peroxide* 
Why nebulization of hydrogen peroxide? 
It works and it’s safe!
While there is very limited data (and none specific for COVID-19), the following may have a role in minimizing the Flu/Cold/COVID-19

*Disclaimer*: The information presented in this article is for educational purposes only. It is not intended to diagnose, treat or cure any condition, illness or disease. The depiction of successful results from the treatments discussed in this presentation are examples of the possible benefits of treatment and do not guarantee results. All decisions to any type of medical treatment are between the patient and his/her personal healthcare provider after discussing all benefits and risk of any treatment.


*                         ———————————————————*


Hydrogen Peroxide has been a fundamental material used for oxygen therapy for well over a hundred years, with oxygen therapy in general being researched internationally  beginning around 1818. 
The first documented medical use of hydrogen peroxide was reported in the March 3, 1888 issue of The Journal of the American Medical Association in an article by I.N. Love, M.D., entitled “Peroxide of Hydrogen as a Remedial Agent.” The article related Dr. Love’s success in treating patients with a variety of diseases, including scarlet fever, diphtheria, nasal catarrh, acute coryza (head catarrh), whooping cough, asthma, hay fever and tonsillitis. In these cases, treatment primarily involved administering a diluted solution of hydrogen peroxide into the nostrils with a syringe. Dr. Love commented:
“_The medicament to which I propose to direct your attention in this paper is the “Peroxide of Hydrogen_”... the commercial peroxide of hydrogen is a 3 percent aqueous solution. From its very nature this agent should be a powerful anti- septic and a destroyer of microbes... The clinical application of a remedy is the best test of its value.
Later in 1888, Dr. P.R. Cortelyou, M.D. reported his clinical experience with hydrogen peroxide to treat disorders of the throat and nose at the annual meeting of the Medical Society of Georgia. Dr. Cortelyou diluted hydrogen peroxide and used the fluid as a fine spray to treat people with chronic pharyngitis, rhinitis, cough, sore throat, tonsillitis and diphtheria.
“I_n peroxide of hydrogen we have a valuable remedy in all cases of diseases of mucous membranes, whether simple or the result of germs._”


Viruses are not "alive" per se. They need a live host in which they can infect live cells that then replicate the viral DNA and RNA. Once a cell is infected, newly replicated viruses exit the cell and move on to the next cell to duplicate the process. So, when we talk about "killing" a virus, we're really talking about inactivating them by breaking down their structure. This is why soap works so well. Coronaviruses are held together by a lipid (fatty) coating. Soap, being amphipathic7 — meaning it can dissolve most molecules — dissolves this fat membrane, causing the virus to fall apart and become harmless.
More specifically, the fat-like substances in soap are structurally similar to the lipids found in the virus membrane, so the soap molecules compete with and replace the fats in the membrane. In so doing, the "fatty glue" holding the virus together dissolves.
Hydrogen peroxide works in a similar way.
Your immune cells actually produce hydrogen peroxide. This is in part how your immune system kills cells that have been infected with a virus. By killing the infected cell, viral reproduction is stopped. So, hydrogen peroxide therapy is in essence only aiding your immune cells to perform their natural function more effectively.
Hydrogen peroxide is also a key redox signaling agent. As explained in the March 30, 2020, review article from my absolute favorite journal Nature Reviews Molecular Biology "Reactive Oxygen Species (ROS) as Pleiotropic Physical Signaling Agents"....
"At the low physiological levels in the nanomolar range, H2O2 is the major agent signaling through specific protein targets, which engage in metabolic regulation and stress responses to support cellular adaptation to a changing environment and stress.
Recent methodological advances permit the assessment of molecular interactions of specific ROS [reactive oxygen species] molecules with specific targets in redox signaling pathways.
Accordingly, major advances have occurred in understanding the role of these oxidants in physiology and disease, including the nervous, cardiovascular and immune systems, skeletal muscle and metabolic regulation as well as ageing and cancer.
In the past, unspecific elimination of ROS by use of low molecular mass antioxidant compounds was not successful in counteracting disease initiation and progression in clinical trials. However, controlling specific ROS-mediated signaling pathways by selective targeting offers a perspective for a future of more refined redox medicine."
In short, hydrogen peroxide is a major ROS, but while ROS are typically thought of as "all bad," this is a gross oversimplification. As noted in this paper, blanket elimination of ROS is inadvisable as they actually serve important signaling functions. The paper, which is behind a paywall, further explains:9
"Steady-state physiological flux of H2O2 to specific protein targets leads to reversible oxidation, thereby altering protein activity, localization and interactions, which contributes to orchestration of various processes in cells and organs, including cell proliferation, differentiation, migration and angiogenesis. This state of low-level H2O2 maintenance and its associated physiological redox signaling is called 'oxidative eustress.'"
Contrary to oxidative stress or oxidative distress, oxidative eustress denotes an oxidative challenge that has positive or beneficial effects and is essential in redox signaling. https://www.sciencedaily.com/release...0516141546.htm


The most relevant study was one that was done earlier this year in the Journal of Hospital Infection. They studies 0.5% hydrogen peroxide, six times weaker than the 3% typically used, and found that it killed human corona viruses and SARS corona viruses and MERS.... https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/32035997/


*Dr. Levy’s Simple, Inexpensive, and Extremely Effective H2O2 Protocol* 
Early Onset and Treatment of Virus:
Regular off-the shelf 3% hydrogen peroxide can be utilized. Preparations of greater pharmacological purity can be obtained if desired.
For most adults, the 3% concentration can be utilized in the nebulization chamber undiluted. This optimizes the degree and rapidity of anti-viral and anti-pathogen effect.
When a runny nose or slightly sore throat is already present, it is recommended that 10- to 15-minute nebulization sessions be undertaken roughly four times daily or until a symptomatic relief is realized. Many individuals report significant improvement only a few hours after the first one or two treatments. But it would be advisable to persist in these treatments several times daily for at least 24 to 48 hours after you feel everything is completely normal in your sinuses, nose, and throat.
For some, the 3% concentration results in too much stinging/burning in the nose. Such individuals can dilute with water until they find their highest tolerable concentration. Nearly everybody can tolerate a 50/50 combination of the 3% hydrogen peroxide and water. However, still lower concentrations can be utilized with clearly beneficial effect.
Prevention/Maintenance:
As it is a completely non-toxic therapy, nebulization can be administered as often as desired. If done on a daily basis at least once, a very positive impact on bowel and gut function will often be realized as killing the chronic pathogen colonization present in most noses and throats stops the 24/7 swallowing of these pathogens and their associated toxins.
If daily prevention is not a practical option, the effectiveness of this treatment is optimized when somebody sneezes in your face or you finally get off of the plane after a trans-Atlantic flight. Don’t wait for initial symptoms. Just nebulize at your first opportunity.


Reactive Oxygen Species in Cancer Biology and Anticancer Therapy:
     H2O2 (30 μM) induced the migration of A549 cells, showing that the exposure to low concentrations of hydrogen peroxide may benefit tissue repair during acute lung injury [112]. Furthermore, H2O2 has been used to enhance the adhesion of hematopoietic stem/progenitor cells when systemically administered in inflammatory bowel disorders [113]. https://www.hindawi.com/journals/omcl/2016/1908164/
Actually, H2O2 seems to play an important role in oxidative stress-induced cancer cell death [115, 117]. H2O2 produced in the mitochondria is able to induce cell cycle arrest and senescence, a combination that might suppress tumor growth when sublethal concentrations of ROS are generated in response to therapy [118].


USA researchers discovered that hydrogen peroxide, appears to play an important natural role in the way our bodies respond to injury: it pulls the emergency cord that causes the immune system to summon white blood cells to the aid of wounded tissue.
     The study by a team from Harvard Medical School in Boston, Massachusetts, USA, and was published in the 2009, 3 June issue of Nature.
Scientists already knew that white blood cells made hydrogen peroxide to kill bacteria, but this is the first clue that the molecule also behaves like a “first responder” on the scene of injury that gives rise to the alarm that trauma has occurred. We don’t know know much about how tissue cells signal when there has been damage, hence the importance of this discovery. 
     Hydrogen peroxide can activate lymphocytes which are known to be depleted in COVID-19. Most or all human cells are exposed to some level of H2O2, with the mitochondria being an important source. However, certain tissues may be exposed to higher H2O2 concentrations. It is important to understand that, in addition to providing oxygen, H2O2 actually stimulates important detoxifying enzymes.
     Oxygen therapies (technically “Bio-oxidative” therapies) primarily consist of the use of two key substances, both of which can contribute oxygen to living systems. The first substance is a liquid, Hydrogen Peroxide; the second substance is a gas, Ozone. HP Study Publications ... http://www.foodgrade-hydrogenperoxide.com/id32.html
     In the U.S. these oxygen therapies are not a part of standard medical practice, and are used primarily in advanced holistic clinics. 
1st it’s cheap. Hydrogen Peroxide has been used for decades to conquer viral infections by thousands of doctors in thousands of patients all over the world. And worse than that, you can’t patent it because H2O2 is a naturally occurring compound. That means that Big Pharma is not interested. And, since most doctors get all their information from Big Pharma, most of them have never heard about it. There is a growing movement among medical doctors who know these methods to be effective, to push for general acceptance of these methods in mainstream allopathic medicine and government regulatory agencies; one NGO (Non-Governmental Organization) devoted to this goal is Ozone Without Borders, with extensive resources available online for its members at https://ozonewithoutborders.ngo/


SARSCoV-2 is spread by human-to-human transmission; the infection is estimated to have an average incubation period of 6.4 days and a base reproduction number of 2. 
Furthermore, scientific studies have proven that the virus persists for 2 days on the mucous membranes of macaques before the subsequent spread of the virus to the lower respiratory tract. This delay represents a window of therapeutic opportunity....https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7308628/ 


“_After investigating nebulization of low percentage hydrogen peroxide, I have been using_ _it since March 2020, along with some family and friends_. So far, it’s been a good alternative therapy to help treat and minimize any viral illnesses like _colds, flu and including COVID-19. I have minimized 3 bouts of the cold/flu up to August 2020. Knowing when I had possible exposure and using preventive txs, probably helped and I had very little symptoms. My wife also used this treatment plan with bad cold/flu that hit her hard and fast. She also waited a day before she took her first treatment. She had about 1 1/2 days of nasal, head congestion, fever and headache. Her previous seasonally bout lasted 10 days plus and laid her up at home and from work for several days._
     The below is my routine and starting reference point.....
_A. I mix and use a 1%-3% peroxide solution, just depending. I use a mask breathing mostly through the nose using normal breaths. I take a large breath with a breath hold every 4-5 breaths..._
_B. Swish & gargle(30-60second) with regular over counter 3% hydrogen peroxide.1-2times a day._ *Do not swallow*_!_
_It helps to know your symptoms. If I sneeze more then once a day.. I do so_me txs. _Also any nasal congestion or throat stuff._ 
_C. Use a few drops of over the counter 3% hydrogen peroxide in the ears once to twice a day, as this also helps in clearing flu/colds etc.. (plus it cleans out ear wAx). This also prevents or minimizes colds/flu. This covers all Cold/Flu/COVID entry points but the eyes._”... https://www.entparkville.com.au/hydrogen-peroxide-for-ear-infections/ Nebulize when you get the first symptoms of a cold/flu, with occasional preventive treatments (tx). 


*How to use.... https://youtu.be/pEKFKZiLNaA*
and.... https://my.clevelandclinic.org/health/drugs/4254-home-nebulizer
Can use straight as a 3% solution or mix with .9% (normal saline) to dilute the 3%....https://youtu.be/UKUClmyRC2Q


*How to figure solution percentage.... normal saline(.9%)*
1 part 3% to 1 part water is 3/2
= 1.5% hydrogen peroxide (50% of original 3% strength)
     1 part 3% to 2 parts water is 3/3 
= 1% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 3 parts water is 3/4
= .75% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 4 parts water is 3/5
= .6% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 5 parts water is 3/6
= .5% hydrogen peroxide


Food grade hydrogen peroxide is regulated by the FDA to not have any impurities that could possibly be in ordinary-store-bought 3% hydrogen peroxide that is commonly found in the brown plastic bottles. For urgent situations, Dr. Levy says you can use ordinary-store-bought peroxide in brown plastic bottles. (Which I did for the first month.) 

The biggest question everyone has...*.Is this safe*? 
While nebulizing hydrogen peroxide is not a main stream treatment. Dr. David Brownstein has been doing hydrogen peroxide nebulization for 20+ yrs. Some of these guys think they have a magic supplement or something that is the cure all for everything, but they all agree on nebulizing hydrogen peroxide. 
     Many physicians all regard nebulization of a low percentage <3% hydrogen peroxide as safe. Levy advocates 1.5%-3% solution. He says if you’re late to the game use 3% until you get control of it. 
*SAFTEY: You should never swallow or inject any percentage of hydrogen peroxide.*
What I found was quacks swallowing it to cure any little issue up to cancer. Most of this also was a high percentage. The articles I found was mostly ingestion and some injections. 
     No discovery of anything negative on nebulizing low percentage.
As far as aerosolizing hydrogen peroxide and safety concerns, again the one issue I found was possible exposure to high concentrations. 
Many doctors are having patients use it more routinely for asthma..  https://www.nature.com/articles/cddis2014580  COPD and other lung disease....https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3108576/(study) https://apps.who.int/trialsearch/Trial2.aspx?TrialID=NCT02765295  
Use hydrogen peroxide nebulization as needed for cold/flu symptoms, or if you feel you’ve been exposed for occasional preventative treatments 1-2 times a day a couple of days a week.
*The most important issue is making sure you don’t use any higher percentage solution then the 3%.* 
To make sure it’s safe, only buy the 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide. If there is concerns about percentage safety, any choice from .05%- 3% solution should be a safe and effective, treatment regime. *You should never swallow or inject it.* If you feel bad after the peroxide, with flu-like symptoms, headache, fever, diarrhea, fatigue, etc, this is too strong a catalytic stimulation with peroxide. 

I agree with one of the sources I read. During this time of COVID-19; this method is worth looking at - and clinical trials should be done - (standard treatment currently does not have any effective remedies to stop or slow the virus like hydrogen peroxide.) But that would be too easy and cheap, and no vaccines!!
     With little hard scientific data to treat COVID-19, plus all the hysteria, misinformation, etc... generated from the news and internet sources. I wanted to see I f there was any possible interventions to SARS-2-CoV. These alternative holistic therapies are in daily use by medical doctors around the world. However their* very low cost* — along with the fact that *they cannot be patented*, and many of their applications *might replace profitable pharmaceuticals* — has led to general lack of acceptance of their use by medical organizations and government regulatory bodies which have strong ties to the pharmaceutical industry. Most of these therapies value is based off clinical observations. In other words the physicians and patients opinion as to the efficacy of the treatments. Thus they are more prone to biased opinions into how well it helped or didn’t work. Mainstream medicine wants double placebo studies etc...


Low percentage hydrogen peroxide treatments could be a viable option in the home treatment and possible minimization of any respiratory viral ailment. Respiratory viruses first colonize your nasal cavity, sinuses, throat, and ears. Targeting this area first, is just good common sense. This keeps the virus from growing and spreading. This is exactly what the hydrogen peroxide aerosol treatments do, attack the source, stop the virus in their tracks, not letting the virus develop a strong foothold.

*Disclaimer: The is for educational purposes only, I am not making any medical claims nor diagnosing nor treating any illness, and I am not a medical doctor. I am only sharing with you some key research and my own opinion. I am not recommending any course of action for you; that is for you to decide and to take your own full responsibility for.* It is not intended to diagnose, treat or cure any condition, illness or disease. All decisions to any type of medical treatment are between the patient and his/her personal healthcare provider after discussing all benefits and risk of any treatment.


This therapy requires 
   1.   nebulizer

machine(min air compressor)
     that  delivers specific medicines to the areas it passes when breathing it in through the nose and mouth such as: the sinuses, throat, bronchial tract and lungs. These are the most common tissues that are affected by different pathogens including viruses.


*Purchase Links*:
Pulmoaide(mini air compressor) purchase link: (most pulmoaides come with the nebulizer. Some have a mask, some don’t)
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Compresso...ref=nb_sb_noss


Replacement mask and hand held nebulizer: 
https://www.amazon.com/Replacement-P...QHAB4KF7J9N8E2


Normal saline.9% purchase link:
https://www.amazon.com/555251BX-AirL...s%2C330&sr=8-9


Purchase link for food grade hydrogen peroxide (makes sure you purchase only food grade 3%).....
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=3%25+food...f=nb_sb_noss_1


https://www.walmart.com/ip/Essential...-Aid/194200136


                                  ————————————




*Physicians and hydrogen peroxide* 
Dr. David Brownstein (Michigan):
Has used Nebulizers with hydrogen peroxide and has been practicing this for 20 plus years. His patients are instructed to nebulize 3 cc of the mixture three times per day or more often if there were breathing problems. Usually one or two nebulizer treatments were reported to improve breathing problems.
I had been following and watched several of his patient testimonials. They explained symptoms, timing and treatment. Thanks to his generosity the treatment protocol on the 2nd article is mostly from him! He was forced to take down the videos and blog information showing how his protocol was clinically helping COVID pts. The FDA said it wasn’t legal without any competent and reliable scientific evidence, including, when appropriate, well-controlled human clinical studies, substantiating that the claims are true at the time they are made. So he published a clinical study of his results. 
Clinical Study Link:
https://cf5e727d-d02d-4d71-89ff-9fe2...8d4308c42c.pdf


Riordan Clinic: (Kansas)
 https://riordanclinic.org/nebulized-peroxide/


Dr. Frank Shallenberger:
Hydrogen peroxide, which is a very potent anti-viral. Because the virus enters through the nose, down the sinuses, and in the throat, if you take nebulized peroxide through your nasal cavity you can sterilize your sinuses, nasal cavity, and throat. If you can sterilize this area during the incubation process (those first 5 – 14 days before symptoms show) then you can potentially kill the virus before it incubates.
     “_When my wife developed the first symptoms of the flu, instead of immediately plugging her into a hydrogen peroxide IV, I had her use the nebulizer. Using the nebulizer treatment, she was able to get rid of the flu within 72 hours. I knew I was on to something, because IV hydrogen peroxide doesn’t work much better than that. So I bought a dozen nebulizers and began offering the treatment to my patients. https://www.secondopinionnewsletter....k-annually.htm_
_Since then I have treated hundreds of cases of colds, flus, sinusitis, and bronchitis all with the same great results. And I found that the nebulizer treatments actually have an advantage over the IV therapy that I hadn’t considered at first. And that is, that not only is the hydrogen peroxide being disseminated into the entire body through the lungs, it is also going directly to the areas of the body that are most affected by viruses – the sinuses, throat, bronchial tract, and lungs._” – Dr. Frank Shallenberger... https://www.secondopinionnewsletter....ronavirus.htm#
_“You can literally nebulize hydrogen peroxide this as often as you feel you need to. But, in most cases, I recommend that patients do it every hour for the first day, and then four to six times a day until the infection is completely resolved. In most cases, if you start the treatment early enough, before it has gotten a stronghold, this will be in two to four days. Uses .15% solution_
_I have also found these treatments to be useful for non-viral illnesses such as asthma and patients with chronic lung disease. In cases involving chronic lung disorders, such as interstitial disease, cystic fibrosis, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema, I will have the patient use the treatment two to three times per day indefinitely. Most of the time, they see a distinct improvement_.” – Dr. Frank Shallenberger... https://blog.daveasprey.com/wp-conte...berger-691.pdf


Dr. Thomas Levy: (Centennial, CO)
 https://youtu.be/v67xZGYFZF4
“_Hydrogen Peroxide therapy is a completely non-toxic treatment, nebulization can be administered as often as desired. If done on a daily basis at least once, a very positive impact on bowel and gut function will often be realized as killing the chronic pathogen colonization present in most noses and throats stops the 24/7 swallowing of these pathogens and their associated toxins._
_If daily prevention is not a practical option, the effectiveness of this treatment is optimized when somebody sneezes in your face or you finally get off of the plane after a trans-Atlantic flight. Don’t wait for initial symptoms. Just nebulize at your first opportunity. Uses 1.5-3% solution_
_Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) is a well-documented component of living cells. It plays important roles in host defense and oxidative biosynthetic reactions._
_The cells responsible for fighting infection and foreign invaders in the body (your white blood cells) make hydrogen peroxide and use it to oxidize any offending culprits. We now know that vitamin C helps fight infections by producing hydrogen peroxide, which in turn stimulates the production of prostaglandins_.” Dr. Thomas Levy


https://drrowendrsu.com/our-blog/res...elp-anecdotes/


https://www.eastvalleynd.com/hydroge...lizer-therapy/


https://drglennwilcox.com/wp-content...n-Peroxide.pdf


https://www.iprogressivemed.com/lung...tory-problems/


http://www.drwlc.com/blog/2020/03/21...zkTlq7Cky2BE5w


https://vesica.org/clearing-the-lungs-of-pathogens/


https://shop.drmatalone.com/blogs/ne...he-coronavirus


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...59e788d523cd8c


This article is for educational purposes only, I am not making any medical claims nor diagnosing nor treating any illness, and I am not a medical doctor.
I am only sharing with you some key research and a few of my own perspectives. I am not recommending any course of action for you; that is for you to decide and to take your own full responsibility for.




In the 1960’s a team of doctors from Baylor University began a major study of the medicinal use of H2O2. They demonstrated successful use in multiple studies, including ones for Cancer, removing plaque from hardened arteries, cardiac resuscitation after heart attacks, and more.
The Baylor researchers also proved that H2O2 dilutions could be applied into the lungs without harm.They had Rabbits inhale H2O2 mixed in saline solution; not only was there no harm from the inhalation of H2O2 in this method, they found major beneficial increases of oxygen in the blood from the nebulization (in fact, they found this H2O2 nebulization created oxygenation which was double the amount achieved from the average Hyperbaric Chamber treatment).
The Baylor findings were astonishing – and completely counter to predications made by mainstream medical authorities regarding the safety and efficacy of Hydrogen Peroxide therapy.
What was their reward?
A Nobel Prize, media coverage, major awards from the medical profession?
No. Their funding was cut, their project ended, and their research findings ignored.

----------


## Gingermancan

*Cold/Flu Season Regimen* 
While there is very limited data (and none specific for COVID-19), the following may have a role to minimize the Flu/Colds/COVID-19.



*Disclaimer*: The information presented in this article is for educational purposes only. It is not intended to diagnose, treat or cure any condition, illness or disease. The depiction of successful results from the treatments discussed in this presentation are examples of the possible benefits of treatment and do not guarantee results. All decisions to receive any type of medical treatment are between the patient and his/her healthcare provider after discussing all benefits and risk of any treatment.


                         ———————————————————


Wash hands often and watch yourself in the touching of your face, eyes, etc.., unless you’re sure hands are clean. Try to achieve a healthy immune system in your body, to naturally find off any attacks. Common hygiene practices go a long way.  Hand washing with soap and water is the single most important thing anyone can do to help minimize the spread of infection. Take a look at your diet.  Is it full of processed sugars?  Sugars slow down the immune response for hours after consumption.  Increase your vegetable intake and decrease processed food intake (chips, candy, pop, ice cream, breads, donuts, etc.) 
I have combined some of the holistic with the mainstream healthcare sources into these home protocols. The mainstream healthcare has actually incorporated, a lot of their basic home and at least part of their hospital based treatment plans from the more natural health care sources of vitamin d, c and zinc, because they have clinically proven to be the most affective at this time!!!


*I.* Nov thru April (Flu Season)
Prophylaxis

3-10 grams -vitaminC10,000-40,000 IU -vitamin D (covid19 higher dose).. https://www.mdpi.com/2072-6643/12/7/2097400mg - 1gram-magnesium (covid19 higher dose)100mg Selenium https://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/Se...hProfessional/30-50mg- (40mg of zinc a day, ideally on an empty stomach)Optional: For prevention, take a zinc lozenge with echinacea every day, like Thera Zinc Echinacea Lozenges (Dr. Frank Shallenberger)500mg - quercetin BID(COVID-19)600mg-NAC  BID (You’ll absorb NAC best if you take it on an empty stomach, at least an hour away from eating)Pepcid 20-40mg(optional)Optional:Melatonin - 6-12 mg (nighttime)Optional: Famotidine 20-40mg/day


*II. At the first sign of any upper respiratory illness, (colds,flu)* 
    Take the following for *4 days*......

Vitamin D3 - 50,000 IU ... https://academic.oup.com/jcem/articl...gaa432/5867168Vitamin A 100,000 iu per day...Zinc 75-100mg500mg - quercetin BID600mg - NAC TID  (up to 2400mg)Optional: Magnesium - 1 gram bid (Levy)Optional: Famotidine (Pepcid)20-40mg/day.. (MATH plus) https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipelin...he-coronavirusOptional: Melatonin - 6-12 mg (nighttime) (MATH plus)Symptomatic COVID-19 patients, monitoring with home pulse oximetry is recommended. Ambulatory desaturation below 94% should prompt hospital admission. Watch for any shortness of breath.*Take any other maintenance supplements for the 4 days*Vitamin C....... At first sign take 1gram every hr... http://www.doctoryourself.com/titration.html and http://www.doctoryourself.com/klenner_table.html                                                                                                              [Sodium ascorbate C] split into 4-6 doses... 350 mg Vitamin C per kg body weight per day (350 mg./kg./day) Titrate the sickness, Titrate till diarrhea, then back off to find your max dosage. The most important corollary to taking a large enough dose is taking it often enough.[Optional] Take these 3 different vitamin C types for better coverage.....  (take high doses till feeling better) [Liposomal C] 3-5grams daily [Ascorbyl palmitate C] 1 to 3 grams orally daily
 This Is The Most Important Antioxidant for Your Cells!


    One cannot stress the importance of drinking optimal amounts of water
*     Or the importance  of*
 Nebulization_ Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide_:  
     Nebulize 3-5 times per day or more, more if sick and 1-2 times per day if using it as a preventative. Can dilute down to .5% hydrogen peroxide. 
[Optional to Add Lugol’s 2% solution, use 2-4 drops in 3cc of 3% hydrogen peroxide.].....see other the article for information on hydrogen peroxide. 


1 part 3% to 1 part water is 3/2
= 1.5% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 2 parts water is 3/3 
= 1% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 3 parts water is 3/4
= .75% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 4 parts water is 3/5
= .6% hydrogen peroxide.
     1 part 3% to 5 parts water is 3/6
= .5% hydrogen peroxide



*The above 4 day treatment and maintenance protocol is a cross-referenced combination  of these 5 main sources(plus).....*

*Dr. David Brownstein* - Has used Nebulizers with hydrogen peroxide and has been practicing this for 20 plus years. I had been following and watched several of his patient testimonials. They explained symptoms, timing and treatment. Thanks to his generosity the treatment protocol is mostly from him! He was forced to take down the videos and blog information showing how his protocol was clinically helping COVID pts. The FDA said it wasn’t legal because of claims, without any studies, that it was helpful in the treatment of COVID-19. So he published a clinical study. *Study Summary:* We treated 107 COVID-19 patients, solely with biological therapies, who all recovered. Only three were hospitalized. Of the three hospitalizations, two were hospitalized before beginning our treatment and sought our care post hospitalization. One was hospitalized while solely taking the oral regimen of Vitamins A, C, D, and iodine, and not the oxidative therapies. All recovered uneventfully. There were no deaths. [peer reviewed clinical study]. https://cf5e727d-d02d-4d71-89ff-9fe2d3ad957f.filesusr.com/ugd/adf864_cc5004cfa84a46d3b1a0338d4308c42c.pdf. 


_7/2020 Editorial on study:_
_“Their educated experience-based treatment protocol have led to a cohort with far lower serious (0.18%) and critical (0.0%) illness and death (0.0%) is lower than reported to date anywhere, including lower than the rates reported in studies of hydroxychloroquine. Given the age distribution of their particular cohort, with only 7% of patients being younger than 25, and 69% being over the age of 51, the number of deaths from, or even with, COVID under this novel protocol is clearly significantly lower than that expected given national and international trends under other protocols. Brownstein et. al. (2020) also provides detailed evidence of likely specific molecular mechanisms of action. B_ownstein protocol. 
_Here I speculate on additional direct mechanisms that might be in play. Via their case series, Brownstein et al. show that their low-cost support of the immune system with appropriate nutrients, individualized to each patient and stage of disease progression, may be highly effective and relatively inexpensive in treating COVID-19._

_The efficacy of their protocol suggests that they may have been successful in supporting the immune system to the endpoint of reducing viremia, thus providing relief to viremia-induced symptoms. We know that serious and critical cases of COVID-19 are typified by Th2-skewed responses with elevated proinflammatory IL-1 and IL-6 cytokines._ _Potential mechanism of action of their protocol is the reduction of systemic inflammation, including a reduction in the production of alpha defensin and coagulopathy. The patients who form fatal systemic clotting have an increased level of alpha defensin protein in their blood.__Potential mechanism of action of their protocol is the net effect on whole-body health. Sleep provides a critically important aspect of fighting infections; proper balance of nutrients is related to sleep quality (St-Onge et al. [6]; Peuhkuri et al., [7]), and melatonin appears to reduce the severity of COVID-19 related hemoglobinopathies, refractory hypoxemia and myocardial injury [8]. While Brownstein et al. did not use melatonin in the study, individuals with chronic cough and chest pain lack adequate sleep, and thus in reducing the severity of symptoms, the protocol used likely helped patients obtain adequate rest.__And finally, another potential mechanism of action may include the absence of pharmaceutical antipyretics. It is well-established that the use of antipyretics with influenza and other fever infections can increase severity and duration of illness due to the immune-suppressing effects of such products, and the important role fever plays in reducing viral replication. One study showed that use of asprin and acetaminophen by those with Rhinovirus was associated with suppression of serum neutralizing antibody response, increased nasal symptoms, a rise in circulating monocytes, and longer duration of virus shedding. The reduction of viremia via the innate and cellular immune responses leading to fever is underappreciated in public health policy. The use of medicines to reduce fever in people with mild illness will prevent the reduction of viremia and increase the likelihood of community transmission. Acetaminophen also depletes glutathione, which is critically needed during times of viral infection, and so the absence of the use of such products may also contribute to the success of Brownsteine patient-outcomes.”_
                                                                              James Lyons-Weiler, Ph. D.
Here is the original Brownstein Protocol:
Oral dosing consisted of taking the following supplements for four days at the first sign of symptoms or at the direction of the practitioner. The supplements consisted of:
• Vitamin A: 100,000 IU/day*** in the form of emulsified Vitamin A palmitate
• VitaminC: 1,000mg/hour while awake in the form of ascorbic acid until bowel tolerance (loose stools) was reached
• Vitamin D3: 50,000 IU/day in an emulsified form
• Iodine: 25 mg/day in the form of Lugol’s solution or tableted Lugol’s solution
Most patients were instructed to nebulize a dilute solution of .04% hydrogen peroxide in normal saline. The solution was mixed for the patient in the office. A sterile 250 cc bag of normal saline was injected with 3 cc of 3% food grade hydrogen peroxide and 1 cc of magnesium sulfate. COVID-19 patients was instructed to draw off 3 cc of the dilute solution and nebulize it hourly until symptoms improve. 
Additionally, the patient was instructed to add in one drop of 5% Lugol’s solution to the dilute hydrogen peroxide mixture. As the symptoms improved, the frequency of nebulizing could be reduced by the patient.
He is using a combination of a very low percentage peroxide and iodine as the virus killer. I tried the iodine combination and it does have a smell to it....
     Researchers reported an invitro study where SARS-2-CoV was exposed to iodine (povidone-iodine) at 1-5% concentrations as a nasal antiseptic formulation and an oral rinse. The iodine solutions effectively inactivated SARS-CoV-2 after exposure times of 60 seconds... https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1...239v1.full.pdf
In vitro studies of 0.23% PVP-I mouthwash (1:30 dilution) was shown to inactivate both SARS-CoV and MERS- CoV following a 15-second exposure... https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5986684/



Dr. Thomas Levy - Titrate the sickness, Titrate vitamin c till diarrhea. The most important corollary to taking a large enough dose is taking it often enough. It’s hard for most people to take vitamin C every 2-4 hrs....Dr Levy the ‘multi-C'-protocol/... https://youtu.be/v67xZGYFZF4



http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v16n04.shtml



MATH Protocol Home Treatment - https://www.evms.edu/media/evms_publ...ol-Summary.pdf



Dr. Roger Seheult - MEDCRAM - https://youtu.be/NM2A2xNLWR4

 Robert Rowen MD - Riordan Clinic - Dr. Frank Shallenberger - Charles H. Farr, M.D., Ph.D -William Campbell Douglas II, M.D - Dr. Mark Sircus
           (links included elsewhere in these 2 articles)


One can get near IV vitamin C results by taking the high oral doses. It does take dedication to take the amount and the frequency to accomplish. I got up to 30,000 mgs a day for 2 days with pills only. No problems but was taking religiously every hour while awake... Call your regular doctor as soon as you usually would or if you don’t see improvement after the above 4 day therapy.
     Personally I also would not hesitate to get IV vitamin C as an outpatient with mild COVID-19 symptoms. USA mainstream physicians use low dose C in treatment of COVID-19 txs, with higher dosages used extensively in China. I also would have no problem with ozone treatments as an adjunctive tx. 


And/Or if in Iowa, consider adding ozone txs ... https://www.iowawellnesscenter.com these guys have the ozone treatments



And/Or contact Dr. Brownstein for a Web based appointment: https://www.drbrownstein.com/about-chm/




                                        —————————————




More on prevention with C:
An individual continuously on the "full correction" regimen of 3 to 5 grams of ascorbic acid daily for an unstressed adult will have a high resistance to infectious respiratory diseases.  Should the exposure to the infectious agent be unduly heavy or some other uncorrected biochemical stresses be imposed, the infecting virus may gain a foothold and start developing.  Treatment is instituted at the very first indication of the cold starting, because it  is much easier to abort an incipient cold than to try to treat an advanced case.  If a known heavy exposure to the infectious agent is experienced,such as close contacts with a coughing and sneezing cold sufferer, then prophylactic doses of several grams of ascorbic acid, several times a day, may be taken without waiting for cold symptoms to develop.


Infection Treatment with vitamin C:
“_At the first symptoms of a developing cold I take about 1.5 to 2.0 grams of ascorbic acid, dissolved in a couple of ounces of water, unsweetened or sweetened to taste. Within twenty minutes to half an hour another dose is ingested and this is repeated at twenty-minute to half-hour intervals.  Usually by the third dose the virus has been effectively inactivated, and usually no further cold symptoms will appear.  I watch for any delayed symptoms nd, if any become evident, I take further doses. If the start of this regimen is delayed and it is instituted only after the virus has spread throughout the body, the results may not be so dramatic, but ascorbic acid will nevertheless be of great benefit. Continued dosages at one- or two-hour intervals will shorten the duration of the attack, often to a day. The great advantage of this common cold therapy is that it utilizes a normal body constituent rather than some foreign toxic material. This regime should be the subject of large-scale, long-range clinical studies in order to establish its efficacy and safety, and to provide the data required by medicine for any new suggested therapy._”
Andrew Saul


Vit. C Smother... http://orthomolecular.org/resources/...ZBp_kyz2jD_vhg


     Vit. C Answers... http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v14n12.shtml
Immediate use of half-hourly 2,000 mg doses of Vitamin C, up to bowel tolerance, will usually stop a cold from escalating to influenza or influenza from escalating to pneumonia. But treat serious illness seriously: in the very young or the very old, influenza or pneumonia can kill. Do not hesitate to seek medical attention. A peer review IV vitamin c study...https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ication_detail


*There are seven compelling reasons why high dose oral (6gram+) and intravenous vitamin C (IVC) should be trialled on critically ill COVID-19 patients to speed up recovery time spent in ICU and reduce mortality.*
*PLEASE CIRCULATE THIS VITAL INFORMATION TO ANYONE WHO CAN INFLUENCE THE MEDICAL AGENDA, INCLUDING YOUR DOCTOR AND ANYONE AT RISK OF HOSPITALISATION.* 
1. A randomised controlled trial, one in Wuhan, China[1]  has shown a third less deaths (31.5%), less inflammation (IL-6), less time on ventilators. Zhongnan Hospital of Wuhan gave patients 12 grams IV, twice a day, versus sterile water.
Ruijing Hospital in Shanghai reported no deaths  in an interim report[2] of their first 50 cases of moderate to severe COVID-19 cases given IVC (10-20g a day for 7-10 days). Patients who received high dose IVC had a hospital stay about 3-5 days shorter than the overall patients. Dr.Mao discussed one severe case in particular who was deteriorating rapidly. He gave 50g IVC over a period of 4 hours. The patient's pulmonary status stabilized and improved as the critical care team watched in real time. There were no side effects reported from any of the cases treated with high dose IVC. The Shanghai Medical Association[4] endorse vitamin C for the treatment of COVID-19 infections (statement in the Chinese Journal of Infectious Diseases).
A trial in Italy is underway [10] trialing 10g IVC in 500 patients at the Arnas Civico-di Cristina-Benfratelli National Relevance Hospital. Several other trials have been initiated in New
Zealand, Malaysia and South Korea.
2. High dose vitamin C speeds up pneumonia recovery. A 2018 study5 of 56 patients with severe pneumonia given 6g oral vitamin C daily reported an 85% drop in mortality and double the rate of radiologic improvement in the lungs after a week.
3. Cold duration is 20% shorter and symptoms less severe. In a controlled (but not placebo) trial6, 85% of the 252 students treated experienced a reduction in symptoms in the high-dose oral vitamin C group (6g on day 1 and 3g daily thereafter). In two placebo studies7 giving 6-8g in the first day, colds were 20% shorter. In those taking 8g in the first day 46% had symptoms that only lasted for one day.
4. Vitamin C shortens stay in ICU. In five trials 8  including 471 patients requiring ventilation for over 10 h, an oral dosage of 1–6 g/day of vitamin C shortened ventilation time on average by 25% (P<0.0001 - highly statistically significant).
5. 27 hospitals in New York[3] , Wisconsin, Houston and East Virginia are using intravenous vitamin C and report remarkable improvement in symptom severity, duration and deaths. Houston Hospital has reported ‘zero deaths’.[12] Professor Paul Marik at East Virginia Medical School, who has already established the efficacy of IVC in sepsis patients, has reported two deaths, in 85+ year olds with end stage comorbidities, in the first 40 seriously ill COVID patients in his ICU. All patients, on testing, have levels of vitamin C, often undetectable, that would diagnose scurvy (unpublished). These Emergency doctors are part of the Frontline COVID-19 Critical Care Working Group https://covid19criticalcare.com
6. Vitamin C is safe. No adverse effects have been reported in any trials giving high dose oral or intravenous vitamin C to those with influenza, colds or pneumonia.
7. The World Health Organisation, recommend vitamin C in their 'Coronavirus Roadmap' [13]say : (page 36): "Optimal selection of strategies for supportive care of seriously ill patients – immunomodulatory agents (IL-1ra, interferon), steroids, ACE inhibitors, vitamin C, statins, or anti-arrhythmics.” On page 37 they say ""Other adjunctive interventions with biologic plausibility include Vitamin C, ACE inhibitors, and other anti-infectives, depending upon the burden of co-infections in these patients.”
Vitamin C is not patentable, and inexpensive, and therefore no trials will be funded by the pharmaceutical industry. There remains an unjustifable media and medical bias against vitamin C despite evidence to the contrary for trials using 6 grams a day or more or IV. 


I’m not trying to get anyone to do or use this. With all the mainstream medical and media hysteria about COVID-19, I am just providing an alternative source and opinions on a possible safe at home DIY treatment choices that may or may not help. It’s your decision and choice.


*Misc. Links and sources:*
Vitamin D... Vitamin-D and COVID-19: do deficient risk a poorer outcome? - The Lancet Diabetes & Endocrinology


NAC: Silvio De Flora, MD, of the University of Genoa, and his colleagues asked 262 patients to take either 600 mg of NAC or placebos twice daily for six months over the wintertime cold-and-flu season. Few of the subjects taking NAC developed flu symptoms, even though blood tests confirmed they were infected. When subjects did develop symptoms, they were generally mild among people taking NAC, compared with those who were taking placebos.1 NAC controlled the respiratory symptoms of the flu and, through its conversion to glutathione, boosted the body’s ability to fight infection.
NAC... https://youtu.be/K8kKWgsGIU8


quercetin.... https://youtu.be/K8kKWgsGIU8


Zelenko. https://youtu.be/U4Qubuhs_Pc


 http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v16n06.shtml


 http://orthomolecular.org/resources/omns/v16n29.shtml




https://www.foundmyfitness.com/topic...omal-vitamin-c


quercetin &zinc... https://youtu.be/W9YFXo84lCk 


https://www.frontiersin.org/articles...020.01451/full




*Disclaimer*: Use the this material to explore whatever is of interest and value to you, make up your own mind regarding what you choose to pursue for your own health.
Do your own research, if you want consult health professionals who actually have experience in the areas described. Make your own decisions and take responsibility for your own choices.

----------


## JoshLowry

The nebolution will not be televised.

Mercola promoted this in an email blast yesterday:

https://articles.mercola.com/sites/a...-peroxide.aspx

----------


## Working Poor

I don't know if someone has already said this but our bodies can make our own dna brand of H2O2 it is how we naturally fight off disease. 

How to tell if your body is making it own dna brand of H2O2:
1 morning breath smells of like plain air; no foul and putrid smells
2tongue is healthy medium shade of pink
3H2O2 is evident on tongue; bubbles appear near edges,middle and back

How to support your body making it's own dna brand of h2o2
1Stop eating man made and processed totally denatured SUGAR and Sweeteners of all kind.
2Fast; start slow by skipping meals work up to one day per week. Pray while fasting
3eat no more than 2xs per da
4help body restore good bacteria balance by eating fermented foods, plain whole milk yogurt, pickled vegetables,sauer kraut, make vegetables with ACV and oregano and olive oil  seve hot or chilled. 
5. Limit drinking and drug use. Alcohol has many man made sweeteners. The battle over this goes back to the European witch hunts. Because of this alcohol has become far more addictive. The hunted women were the healers and doctors of the time. They objected to the use of refined sugar being used in liquor and wine and were immediately deemed to be witches. That is when evil greedy men took over medicine and made it into be the toxic thing that it is now.
6Brush teeth with backing soda to help neutralize acids as the body runs much better in an alkali condition. 
7add a pich of baking soda to glass of water to help neutralize the colon.

The lungs have a gas exchange relationship with the colon. The lungs release gas. If you get in touch with your body and notice how it smell it can tell you much about your state of health. I used to use a colon cleans that had a bunch or herbs mixed with psylium husk and the package noted that when your morning breath smells and taste like the herbs consumed in the mixture that your colon was clean. The condition and color of the tongue are very important for diagnoses of condition of body. If you have casual sex you should always look at the person's tongue before hand and smell their breath before hand and know about how over growth of mold, bacteria, and virus appears on the tongue. Whatever appears on the tongue should be assumed to be system wide and perhaps contagious. A healthy tongue is medium pink, not dry or overly moist Any coating. should be assumed to be a symptom of imbalance and over growth of a micro organism.

----------

